# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] FFXIV Power Leveling, MGP Farming, and Tomestone Farming Services

## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

*We offer personal power leveling on all Final Fantasy XIV servers which will be played manually. We are a group of professional gamers who can accommodate limited accounts as we are playing your accounts ourselves.*

*Discount will be given to returning customers and to those who avail more than 1 service.*

*Power Leveling Service*

*Power Leveling 1-60 - $70* 


*Bonus: 

1. Complete Job Quest (for your chosen class)
2. Unlocks Alternate Class For Your Job At Level 15 (for your chosen class)
3. Complete Hunt Logs(for your chosen class)
4. Includes Most Side Quest (Side Quests will depend on your Main Story Quest)*


*Power Leveling 1-50 - $40*


*Bonus:


1. Complete Job Quest (for your chosen class)
2. Unlocks Alternate Class For Your Job At Level 15 (for your chosen class)
3. Complete Hunt Logs(for your chosen class)
4. Includes Most Side Quest (Side Quests will depend on your Main Story Quest)*


*Power Leveling 50-60 - $40*


*Bonus:

1. Complete Job Quest (for your chosen class)
2. Unlocks Alternate Class For Your Job At Level 15 (for your chosen class)
3. Complete Hunt Logs(for your chosen class)
4. Includes Most Side Quest (Side Quests will depend on your Main Story Quest)
*


*Power Leveling 30-60 - $50*

*
Bonus:

1. Complete Job Quest (for your chosen class)
2. Unlocks Alternate Class For Your Job At Level 15 (for your chosen class)
3. Complete Hunt Logs(for your chosen class)
4. Includes Most Side Quest (Side Quests will depend on your Main Story Quest)*



*Contact Us for Custom Leveling Price (We also power level mining, botany and fishing and crafters)* 

*Tomestone Farming (Poetics, Law, and Esoterics)*

*Rate: Contact Us For Pricing* 

*Manderville Gold Saucer Points Farming* 

*Rate: $30/100k MGP*

*Things To Remember Before Purchasing Our Service:* 


*1. We will be playing your account for more than 16 hrs a day, so it would be necessary for you to contact us first before logging in. 


2. Since we suggest to avoid playing your account when we are using it, you can always ask us for updates on your account whenever you feel like.*

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries:ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*We are power levelling 8 accounts as of now and can accommodate 2 more. Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*4 slots available. Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

* Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*We are power levelling 6 accounts as of now and can accommodate 4 more. Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*We are power levelling 9 accounts as of now and can accommodate 1 more. Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## Toombsget

bump~~~~~~~~~up

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*We are power levelling 9 accounts as of now and can accommodate 1 more. Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*We are power levelling 9 accounts as of now and can accommodate 1 more. Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel
*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel
*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------


## useeds

*Feel free to contact us on skype for any inquiries: ffxivpowerlevel*

----------

